# Are iPads coming to Target?



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Are iPads Coming to a Target Near You?
By Cristi | September 13, 2010 | no comments
It appears the people over at Engadget received some interesting news from a tipster recently and now there’s speculation that Target stores might start stocking iPads for the upcoming holiday shopping season.

Popularity of the iPad continues to be strong and there’s no doubt the “magical device” will be on many a wish-list this Christmas.  The iPad would be a nice addition to the inventory lists of many retailers as well, and it looks like Target might be one of the lucky few.

A series of Target PDA pictures aren’t necessarily a smoking gun but they are enough to raise an eyebrow at the possibility.  Item numbers for an unnamed product with six different versions and price tags that match those of the iPads exactly have appeared in the Target system.  They will also be located in the Digital Audio section and are due to be available on October 3rd.

With the launch of the most important shopping period of the year for retailers just a couple months away, stores are already working to stock their shelves and prepare for the event that could make or break their numbers for the year.  We’ll definitely watch the potential iPad addition to the Target inventory closely over the next month.


----------

